# No more avatars?



## Gromm (Feb 7, 2002)

What happened t othe avatars? Am I the only one who can't see them or are they just gone? 
And yes I have the setting enabled.
I guess in the long run I don't really care too much, but they were kinda cool.


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Everything but Life-support disabled ...*

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2519


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2002)

Moved to Meta, where it belongs (and where it's explained!)


----------

